# Last Gasp



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

With only a few days left to the year . . . . and some cold and wet weather in the forecast . . . . yesterday looked like the last chance to fish for 2014.

So, off to the river and in with the kayak. Strong winds from the south made for a blustery, but beautiful paddle. The most important thing was to get outdoors and spend some time with the fly rod. The good thing was, the fish were biting. Some smaller fish were even willing to hit a popper.

But, the bigger fish were down deep, waiting for something to eat. 

The Matt's Bug #8 was the ticket, with a much smaller San Marcos River Nymph #12 in trail. This is an irresistible "dropper/dropper" combo . . . at least the fish thought so.

The big thrill of the trip was the second "pounder" sunfish in less than a week. Wow!! I love sunfish, and they can put a bend in the rod with light tackle.

Say "goodbye" to 2014, and wait for an even better year to come.

Let's go fishing


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice Pics and report as always!


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Dang! That sunfish is a beast!!

Looks like some pretty stout tippet in one of your pics. What size do you typically use?

Making my first sales calls in San Antonio this week and moving down here for good next week. Can't wait!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

TxAdam said:


> Dang! That sunfish is a beast!!
> 
> Looks like some pretty stout tippet in one of your pics. What size do you typically use?
> 
> Making my first sales calls in San Antonio this week and moving down here for good next week. Can't wait!!


Usually 8# mono is used for the tippet. On my 5wt rig sometimes 15# mono. There are some serious fish in this river and getting broken off is not fun.

There are times when I will go to 4# fluorocarbon, which is about the same as a 6X tippet.

When you get settled in, send a PM.

Let's go fishing


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

BTW - the redbreast sunfish was officially weighed in at the TPWD Fish Hatchery at 1.07 pounds. It has been submitted as a new fly fishing record for the San Marcos river and a new State Fly fishing record.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats. You seem to put enough time on the water to have earned it.


----------

